# Scrolling



## Stevo (24 Dec 2006)

Hi All

Just wondering if there are any scroll saw fans out there. Just taken it up as new hobby but it seems to be more popular in America than UK. Need advice on timber merchants in Yorkshire area. 

Stevo


----------



## DaveL (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Stevo, 

Welcome to the forum.  

Gill is our Master Scroller. 8) 

You will find posts form some of our members from across the pond who do lots of stuff with scroll saws that I would find hard with a good laser. #-o


----------



## Scrit (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Stevo and welcome!

For a good timber merchant in Yorkshire you really must have a trip up the A1 to John Boddy at Borobridge. Good range of timbers, their own saw mill, trade and DIY alike, and a "goodies" shop (sorry tools and book shop  ). I've been a trade customer for a few years now and I'd recommend them - not always the cheapest but never had a duff board out of them, even sight unseen

Scrit


----------



## Stevo (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Scrit/Dave

Thanks for info, I'll look into.

Regards

Stevo


----------



## Roger (24 Dec 2006)

Another one, in Ripon - not the variety of John Boddy, but good quality Hardwood selection at excellent prices:

Duffield Timber


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Stevo,

Agree with Scrit about John Boddy's, but I would also try British Hardwoods in Crosshills near Keighley. Totally different kind of operation, but excellent timber at keen prices. They are more than happy to let you pick your own planks so long as you leave the pack tidy.

I'd find the time to visit them both.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Stevo

Welcome to the forum.

This is work by Gill and this is by Carter Johnson

HTH.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gill (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Stevo

Welcome to the forum  .

I don't know much about timber merchants in your locality, but the advice you've already been given sounds good to me  .

What sort of projects do you like working on and what saw do you use?

Gill


----------



## Stevo (25 Dec 2006)

Hi Gill
Haven't made anything yet, just set up workshop. Saw is a Rexon VS4000A. Hope to be stocking timber after new year, placed big order for blades from Mikes Workshop (suppose I'll be needing them). suppose I'll be making lots'a sawdust before get the hang of it. 
Merry Crimbo and Happy New Year All
Stevo [/img]


----------

